# Workouts without using a gym



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I would like to say I made these, but I didn't. I found them online, printed them ALL, which has been a god send.

Visual Workouts by Neila Rey

They work on using the bodies resistance, and toning the muscles to aid the work out. I've lost some weight for definite, but I've also lost size. I've gone from a 52inch waist at Christmas to a 48.5inch waist now. Doing around 1inch a month at the minute (which for me, slow and steady progress and great for me!).

I am building this up by also using the stairs at work (I work on the 2nd floor UK standard/3rd floor US standard), and rarely use the elevator now. I will start doing the challenges soon which are on the site, to see how well I do.

My "long term" goal is to be around a 34inch / 36inch waist, but I am looking at 2inch increments for my "immediate" goals. Hoping to get there within 18 months (as I know it will slow down as I progress). Do NOT want to do it quicker than that as otherwise my skin will be like a flap and wont tighten as I lose it.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Well done on your progress so far. Keep with it!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I cut firewood and work around the farm. What's this gyymm thing you speak of??


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Good. Slow and steady wins the race.
Im technically overweight by bmi standards but I think I could take most people who fall under bmi anyway. Just call me a meathead :-/
At my highest I was 405. Im at 360 now. Most people tell me they don't believe my weight because I dont look it. 
Ill take a look at the link later it looks very interesting.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Walk from parking lot to office 14 city blocks each day. Work in garden - hoe a half acre and you'll build up muscles you never knew you had. Dig a ditch. Those biceps will really pump up. Carry forty sacks of feed corn from the loading dock to the truck and the truck to the barn. Great to tone up the leg muscles. And guess what no special cloths required.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

LOL I gotta wonder the mindset behind these is this some attempt at getting the video game generation to actually work out they would do better to get them in the gym and be competitive.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Where I am the nearest gym is equivalent to $3 a day. It's crazy expensive where I am. Here with these at least I can do them at home, as I get fitter and better, I can go out and lift logs and such like to help with it. No need for a gym really.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Depending on the level of the gym that price isnt to bad I am paying 130 a month but I use alot of specialty gear that would take me years to recoup the value I was just laughing because of the naming convention of the workouts.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I walk a clocked 12,000 steps (via electronic pedometer) then hit the gym roughly 3 nights a week after work for 45 minutes on recumbant bike at 65 rpm, level 8 (simulates typical pedaling of a regular bike) with 1-2 minute bursts of level 12 to 20 (simulates hills and high gear pulls), then hit the stepper (a series of never-ending steps that offer resistance) for as long as my legs can take it -- generally 10 flights of stairs after the bike ride. I'm then on the weighted ab machine for 40 reps at 100 lbs, 10-15 reps at 165 lbs, followed by another 30 reps at 115 lbs. Switching off that, I'm on the leg press where I do 10 reps with toe tips at 120 lbs then 10 reps with full feet at 240 lbs. I hit the chest push and pull machines and do 10-fail reps at 165-200 (I switch off more reps for less with fail) and after that start on free weights where I do one-leg balance with weight (until fail), squats with weight, and sits with weight (I need to rebuild tendons that were badly damaged by a round of Leviquin antibiotics coupled with steroid use that a doc proscribed to get me over seasonal-effected asthma (I don't HAVE asthma, but the air quality conditons were so bad in Louisville at the time that the seasonal effects produced asthma-like conditions in me). Leviquin is some nasty crap... I suggest staying off it unless one's life is threatened otherwise. It totally destroyed the tendons in my legs -- 6 months AFTER use! I follow that by some strap work (inclined pull ups and hell-squats). Then it is home to the garden, rake, shovel, wheel barrow, walking, biking or whatever else comes my way (like metal fabrication, building projects, etc.).

And yet, according to the docs, I am overweight and, according to the charts, obese. I stand 5'10" weigh 275 and pack a belly, but I don't have much by way of blubber (no soft spots -- noting to "pinch") and my biceps measure 18" without flexing -- add a couple of inches when I get pumped up a bit. The rest of me is build similar. I once asked a doc to put me in the tank to meaure body fat (at the time I weighed about 240). He was astounded that I only had 18% body fat. I said, "Duh... My arms are bigger around than your legs and I can pick you off the ground with one hand around your neck!" When I squeezed in excess of 300# on a hand scale he started to believe. My resting heart rate is 64. My blood pressure at age 56 3/4 is 129 over 72. My cholesterol is 165, and the only actual pill I take that is medicine and not a suppliment or vitamin is for the allergy (Zyrtec). I'm at around 2300 calories for an average day (I track my eating). Love to be back to a 34-36" waist and under a 2X in shirt size, but oh well -- no time to do more. I'm just an old farm boy and I've worked hard all my life. My body has compensated with thickness.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

During my Naval career, I was in the Amphibious forces and we carried the UDT, SEAL and EOD troops a lot.
They worked out every day (which I joined as much as possible). They never used weights and only relied on calisthenics (sp) and running and swimming.
They said you don't need weights when you have X number of pounds of body weight to push around.
You do not need a gym to be in shape.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I disagree that the squeals posses valid thoughts last time i seen them they were sun tanning instead of fighting.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

I use kettlebells and indian clubs along with body weight exercises to stay in shape I also study Russian systema. My 14 year old (he wrestles varsity at 190lbs) can't believe how strong I am can do things he can't.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I use dailyburn.com great with the computer tv and cell phone so ifn yer rode trippin and for everything. I just love it for 10 bux per month! great for beginners, intermediate and advanced and has just about every discipline you can imagine


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Just buy T25 or Insanity! Those are the best workouts that you can do in your livingroom!


----------

